# How many series can Series Manager on HR44-500 (Genie) hold?



## GoHurdler1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello All,

I recently had an *HR44-500 (Genie)* installed. My old HD-DVR is the *HR22-100*, which I have kept to add as part of the Whole Home DVR Service. The HR22-100's Series Manager could only hold a maximum of 50 series. How many series can the* Series Manager* in the *HR44-500 (Genie) hold*? I have seen different answers online from 50 only to 100 *(on HR34) *because it has a 1 terabyte hard drive. DirecTV customer service hasn't been very helpful. They just seem to be guessing from their answers to me and then I had to rephrase the question because they thought I meant how many HD hours of programs the DVR could record.

Yes, I actually want the size limit to be more than 50 series because it's a waste of time and just flat out annoying to have to delete multiple series so you can then add a new series, and then you can't find the deleted series again until they are about to go back on the air again.

So how many series can the *Series Manager* hold on the *HR44-500 (Genie)*?

:hair:

Thanks!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

100.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Laxguy is right. And you can add Series that aren't even on the schedule yet as well. I just added Intelligence, coming in January. 

And I can't believe how fast we hit 100 series links! We still have to delete stuff. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

DVR's and houses. I have found that every time I move up in size, I find a way to fill them.


Supramom2000 said:


> Laxguy is right. And you can add Series that aren't even on the schedule yet as well. I just added Intelligence, coming in January.
> 
> And I can't believe how fast we hit 100 series links! We still have to delete stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I still use boolean searches.....allowing me to combine many shows into 1 series link...I probably can get close to 150 shows to auto-record in that 50 series link limit....

Let's say you watch several shows on FX like this:

AANY JUSTIFIED ANARCHY AMERICANS TTITLE CCHANS 248

There are 3 shows in 1 link right there...


----------



## stefanis (Jun 25, 2012)

I know this thread is a bit old but, CCarncross, what do you mean by Boolean search? Years, nay EAONS, ago I traded my SD DirecTivo in for the then new DirecTV DVR. After having it for two days I sent it back and reactivated the Tivo. I kept that Tivo until the MP4 HD DirecTivo came out because the DTV DVR sucked so bad, but I really want the 5 tuners and the whole home DVR features that simply will never come to DirecTivo.

The only thing holding me back from getting a Genie is the 100 slot limit for auto recording. The Tivo is effectively limitless, and between my wife, my son, and my self we have over 150 shows that we watch over the course of the four seasons. So if I can set up a single slot to catch all of the shows on one channel that would enable me to switch since we only watch a couple of handfulls of the bazillion channels available.

Can you tell me how the Boolean search works, and is it available on the current crop of regular DTV DVRs? My son has one, so I could try it out if it is.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

stefanis said:


> I know this thread is a bit old but, CCarncross, what do you mean by Boolean search?


Boolean search is not native to DIRECTV® is a "standard". google is your friend, but I found this

http://www.lib.berkeley.edu/TeachingLib/Guides/Internet/Boolean.pdf

this is only supported on HDDVRs and the R22 SD DDVR


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

If you do get a Genie, most of us here at DBStalk recommend keeping an additional DVR for back up. You could set up 100 Series Links on the Genie and 50 on the other receiver. If your TIVO is with Direct TV, you can still keep it while upgrading, can't you?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Boolean search is not native to DIRECTV is a "standard". google is your friend, but I found this
> 
> http://www.lib.berkeley.edu/TeachingLib/Guides/Internet/Boolean.pdf
> 
> this is only supported on HDDVRs and the R22 SD DDVR


Or he could follow the link in my signature and get a full explanation on how DIRECTV implements them and how to use them.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Or he could follow the link in my signature and get a full explanation on how DIRECTV implements them and how to use them.


Very helpful, actually. Thanks!

Although I am nowhere close to reaching the 100 limit, I believe I finally found a use case for Advanced Search recording:

I record ATH and PTI on ESPN (206);
However, sometimes the shows air on ESPN2 (209) due to programming on 206 and in the past I have missed the shows;
So my solution was to also record them on ESPN2, so now I am almost always getting double recordings (no issues, because I have the space and I'd rather not miss the shows);
But isn't a Boolean search a better solution in this case? If so, is the following syntax the correct syntax for my needs?
AANY HORN PARDON TTITLE CCHAN 206 209

Also, would the new feature to record Seasons be a (better/simpler) solution?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CCHANS should be used instead of CChan. I think the season record option is channel agnostic.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes use CCHANS. I swear we fixed that once previously. And the new seasons one should supply you with the same shows actually, it is basically the same thing as a Boolean only a simple way for the masses to use them...


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks!

In the FAQ it uses CCHAN, so thanks for also clarifying that it should be CCHANS.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

So I tried the Advanced Search for ATH and PTI and it didn't turn out well for those shows: It was scheduling to record the repeats--even on the same channel!

Next, I tried All Seasons...and that was even worse! I'm thinking that it doesn't work well for shows like these because they're not like regular shows that have real seasons and episodes.

In both cases above, I tried to fine-tune with setting the option to record First Runs only, but that didn't help, either, unfortunately.

Anyway, I decided to go back to my specific-channel series recording (206 and 209 for both shows) and then my To-Do List for both shows was back to normal.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You should have let them be and seen what they actually did. . As long as some sort of guide data exists that differentiates one from the next it won't record every repeat of the same show. And you can't actually see that kind of info.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> inkahauts, on 23 Dec 2014 - 8:46 PM, said:
> 
> You should have let them be and seen what they actually did. .


Actually, I _did_ and it really _was_ a disaster! 

Though I was skeptical when I saw the To-Do List, I was holding out hope that things would "clean themselves up" by the time of the recording but, in the end, it did exactly what was listed in in the To-Do List.

In any case, especially since I'm not even close to reaching my Series recording capacity, it is no big deal for me to use additional entries to get the shows recorded properly. It was a good experience to try out the Advanced Search and if the opportunity presents itself again in the future, I will definitely be trying it again.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm using the following advanced searches with CCHAN and it works fine:

AANY NCIS BANG HAWAII MENTALIST CSI TTITLE CCHAN 8

I have about ten of these set up for various series on specific channels (always a single channel) and I have used CCHAN every time.

I assumed that CCHANS was for multiple channels.

Could someone fill me in on this, please?

Also, did they ever fix the OTA channel selection bug (so I can enter 8-1 instead of 8 and get the OTA (local HD) to record. I checked today and several that I set up without the -1, did not record the OTA by default (as was suggested earlier in the long thread about boolean searches. (and yes, I do have fully functioning AM21s on all my HD-DVRs)

As I test, I changed one of my searches to a -1 station and I'll watch what happens. 

While I do have a 100 series links available with the HR44, I am having fun experimenting with the advanced search and it will come in handy on the HR24 with a 50 limit.

I have also noticed that the ToDo list updates terribly slowly, if at all, but the recordings are happening as they should. This has been talked about here for at least 5 years, and not just limited to advanced searches.

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me on the OTA advanced searches. I'd like to set nearly all of my "network" programming to OTA where possible.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hasan said:


> I'm using the following advanced searches with CCHAN and it works fine:
> 
> AANY NCIS BANG HAWAII MENTALIST CSI TTITLE CCHAN 8
> 
> ...


Cchan is deprecated. It may still work but no guarantee on how long it will. Cchans is the new version and does the same thing.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

As far as the dash one it's been so long I don't recall. If I can remember I'll try it sometime.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks! Is there a way to "edit" each of my many advanced searches so I can change CCHAN to CCHANS, or do I have to go back in a build the searches from scratch?

Yesterday I looked at a couple of my advanced searches, and it showed they were going to record on BOTH 5 and 5-1 at the same time! I'll have to see if they actually do it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, that didn't work.

AANY DOYLE NASHVILLE CASTLE TTITLE CCHANS 5-1 ( I have ALL EPISODES ON, because all of Doyle are not first run)

produces page after page of matches, the vast majority of which are not for channel 5-1, but PPV, and other random channels. when there should only be two matches..

When I do this search:

AANY DOYLE TTITLE CCHANS 5-1

I get what I should for DOYLE, but it shows the search results having both 5 and 5-1, therefore producing 4 recordings instead of two.

It looks like there are two things wrong at the moment:

1. The search for multiple shows with a 5-1 channel term breaks the search open.

2. Even with a single show search, specifying 5-1 causes both 5 and 5-1 to be marked to record.

When I change the search to just 5, instead of 5-1, with multiple shows, I get this:

Republic of Doyle (4 episodes, 2 each on 5 and 5-1)
Castle (Many Episodes) Note that I have repeats on because all of Doyle is repeats)

I have no idea what will get recorded at this time, 5 or 5-1.

Is there a bug or am I doing something stupid?

I am entering the :"-" (dash) using the bottom left key on the RC71 remote, 

At this point I see no way to use advanced search and record on an OTA channel.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The first one is likely a guide data issue. I have seen bizarre things like that before you might want to see what it actually records.

As for the second, not sure, maybe let it record and see what happens, but I'm not sure there is a way to force it to the over the air on a Boolean.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, I got my hopes up when I read the other long (and old) thread about boolean searches when someone said if you put in 5 and had 5-x available OTA, it would default to OTA. Then I thought perhaps explicitly calling out 5-1 would work, and it did, but only for one "program". As soon as I added a 2nd program, the search broke wide open.

I have changed all of my boolean searches back to 5, 8, 13, 17 for local networks, and while both 5 and 5-1 show up in the search results, I have no idea what will record. The limited sample I have from yesterday resulted in GH being recorded on channel 5, even though 5-1 was in the search results.

I'm with you, I don't think there is any way to force a boolean to record on an OTA channel. In fact, it looks to me like it is impossible to get it to record OTA, period. Maybe I'll do all of my "backup" recordings on the HR24 on OTA as normal series links, and leave all the fancy boolean jobbies on the HR44, recording from satellite locals. That way, I'll have an OTA backup for every important series, which will avoid the precip outages we get here during t-boomer season and heavy wet snow fall. I have never (since 1995) lost signal on OTA recordings, while I can count on it for a few minutes, about 5 to 10 times per summer and once or twice during the winter. (Signals are quite strong, but you just can't push microwaves through a lot of water}

Thanks for your help.


----------

